# Other Programming > AJAX >  AJAX call not including headers I specify

## TimeWarDoctor

I have a javascript/jQuery function:

    function getResponse() {



        var currentDate = new Date();
        var sendMessage = JSON.stringify({
            SendTimestamp: currentDate,
            Message: "Message 1"
        });


        $.ajax({
            type: "POST",
            url: "http://L45723:1802",
            data: sendMessage,
            headers: {
                Accept: "text/x-json",
                "Authorization": "Basic " + $.base64.encode("server:server123")
            },
            contentType: "text/x-json",
            success: function (data) {
                $('#_receivedMsgLabel').append(data.Message + '<br/>');
                alert("ajax.success().");
                getResponse();
            },
            async: true
        });


    }


However, when I check my server logs (and FireBug), this is the header I am sending in my request:
Host : l45723:1802
User-Agent : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:12.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/12.0
Accept : text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Accept-Language : en-us,en;q=0.5
Accept-Encoding : gzip, deflate
Connection : keep-alive
Origin : http://l45723
Access-Control-Request-Method : POST
Access-Control-Request-Headers : authorization,content-type
Pragma : no-cache
Cache-Control : no-cache

Why isn't my authorization stuff included in the header?

----------


## TimeWarDoctor

Tried changing to GET but still no luck:

       $.ajax({
            type: "GET",
            url: "http://L45723:1802?test1=test2",
            //dataType: "json",
            async: true,
            //data: sendMessage,
            headers: {
                Accept: "text/x-json",
                "Authorization": "Basic " + $.base64.encode("server:server123")
            },

            success: function (data) {
                $("#_receivedMsgLabel").append(data.Message + "<br/>");
                alert("ajax.success().");
                getResponse();
            }
        });


Firebug:
Accept	text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Accept-Encoding	gzip, deflate
Accept-Language	en-us,en;q=0.5
Access-Control-Request-He...	authorization
Access-Control-Request-Me...	GET
Connection	keep-alive
Host	l45723:1802
Origin	http://l45723
User-Agent	Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:12.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/12.0

Server logs:
Request Url: /?test1=test2
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Host : l45723:1802
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: User-Agent : Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64; rv:12.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/12.0
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Accept : text/html,application/xhtml+xml,application/xml;q=0.9,*/*;q=0.8
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Accept-Language : en-us,en;q=0.5
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Accept-Encoding : gzip, deflate
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Connection : keep-alive
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Origin : http://l45723
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Access-Control-Request-Method : GET
Inside ParseInput(): ParseState.Headers
Parsing header: Access-Control-Request-Headers : authorization

----------

